# Please help



## PNTxLSTAR (Oct 19, 2017)

Im new to owning tarantulas and i bought my first 6 days ago and the woman in the store said i wont need any heat mats for rosie (my chilean rose) but ive woke up this morning its freezing and theres loads of condensation inside of the tank (mainly at side and above where her water is) is this normal and does this mean the tank is warm? Any advice?
Or am i just worrying for no reason?
I can try post a picture of the tank if you want me to (its pretty basic nothing special)

I live in the uk and the weather is never warm like in america

people have posted this question before but none that are clearly explained please help


----------



## The Snark (Oct 19, 2017)

Condensation means the glass is very cold and there is high humidity. Over to others as to what effects this has on those animals.


----------



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 19, 2017)

They should be kept at 69-78 degrees Fahrenheit. I recommend getting a heat pad that you put on the bottom of the tank. Another option is a heat lamp. This link is to the best tarantula care web site.   http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/Gram-rosea-care-sheet.html

Reactions: Disagree 11


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 19, 2017)

The Snark listed the why/how the condensation formed, if thats your question.
Grammostola rosea are from S. American dry savanna scrublands and don't require moist/humid enclosures. If its a little sling a full water bottle cap will suffice and moisten (slightly) a small area/portion of the substrate. Juveniles or adults keep the substrate dry, no harm if you overfill the water dish occassionly.
Tolerant in a wide temperature range 60°-85°F, although at the low end for a few hours at most. Heat mats can be used if affixed to the side and controlled with a thermostat, however raising the room temp with a space heater is most often recommended. In winter time, I use an oil filled heater, its radiant heat doesn't dry the air as quickly as resistance heater do. My T room is 192 sq. feet and winter electric bill increases by around $30.
A picture of the T and the enclosure would be most helpful.
Welcome to the forum and the "addiction"!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 19, 2017)

Peacockgar51 said:


> They should be kept at 69-78 degrees Fahrenheit. I recommend getting a heat pad that you put on the bottom of the tank. Another option is a heat lamp. This link is to the best tarantula care web site.   http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/Gram-rosea-care-sheet.html


A heat pad should NEVER be under the tank. If the spider burrows towards it, it gets overheated or burn itself. A heat lamp is equally as bad because it dries the air considerably and is way too hot. 

If you need to use a heatpad, stick it on the side and as high up as possible. But it's better to stick it to the back of the shelf or cabinet you're keeping your spiders on/in instead of putting it on the enclosure. Another option could be a space heater, but they use a lot of electricity and might up your energy bill  
20-25°C with occasional nighttime dips to 16-18°C is fine for non-tropical species like your G.rosea.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 19, 2017)

Grammostola porteri require bone dry conditions. There should never be condensation. 

condensation isn't really a problem at all. Keep in mind though, It _can _indicate a problem. 

Don't follow the opinions of the uneducated. Be discerning when acquiring information. 

Mike's basic care.... Etc isn't the worst site, but not the best either. Best to just stick to what folks on here say. 

Heat mats and lights should almost always be avoided. If you must heat your one spider, use a mat and keep it off the cage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Oct 19, 2017)

Is a sling a baby tarantula? Shes about 3 or 4 inches and if theres condensation in the inside its good right? Meaning its humid in there? My tarantula rosie stays out on his dead tree thing and goes behind it of a night when it does get slightly cold but i mean i dont have a thermo and the lady in the shop told me it dont need a heat mat and said its fine at room temp but my flat does get abit colder now its in the winter and ofcourse it does have a water bowl and also the woman in the shop told me it wont ever burrow and ive seen youtube videos of set ups in UK and they all dont have heat mats or heaters or anything thank you all for your advice and input ive been worrying about her


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Oct 19, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> The Snark listed the why/how the condensation formed, if thats your question.
> Grammostola rosea are from S. American dry savanna scrublands and don't require moist/humid enclosures. If its a little sling a full water bottle cap will suffice and moisten (slightly) a small area/portion of the substrate. Juveniles or adults keep the substrate dry, no harm if you overfill the water dish occassionly.
> Tolerant in a wide temperature range 60°-85°F, although at the low end for a few hours at most. Heat mats can be used if affixed to the side and controlled with a thermostat, however raising the room temp with a space heater is most often recommended. In winter time, I use an oil filled heater, its radiant heat doesn't dry the air as quickly as resistance heater do. My T room is 192 sq. feet and winter electric bill increases by around $30.
> A picture of the T and the enclosure would be most helpful.
> Welcome to the forum and the "addiction"!


I will take note and my tarantula is so beautiful its weird i cant stand little spiders or big house spiders but tarantulas are gorgeous and addiction? Haha i know im already falling in love with her even after a week


----------



## viper69 (Oct 19, 2017)

Peacockgar51 said:


> They should be kept at 69-78 degrees Fahrenheit. I recommend getting a heat pad that you put on the bottom of the tank. Another option is a heat lamp. This link is to the best tarantula care web site.   http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/Gram-rosea-care-sheet.html



Your information is wrong regarding heat pad placement. It leads to many T deaths. I strongly suggest you do more research if you own these animals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 20, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> Is a sling a baby tarantula? Shes about 3 or 4 inches and if theres condensation in the inside its good right? Meaning its humid in there?


 Yes, sling is a baby spiderling.
 The size yours is, adults reach 5"-5.5", would be a juvenile and probably won't burrow. Dry out the substrate, a full water dish is all it needs for drinking and humidity. The moist substrate is probably the reason it stays on top of its hide most of the time. Once the sub drys out you'll see it resting in different areas. Not an active genus, but very long lived, I've a G. porteri that was given to me in '91.


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Oct 20, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Yes, sling is a baby spiderling.
> The size yours is, adults reach 5"-5.5", would be a juvenile and probably won't burrow. Dry out the substrate, a full water dish is all it needs for drinking and humidity. The moist substrate is probably the reason it stays on top of its hide most of the time. Once the sub drys out you'll see it resting in different areas. Not an active genus, but very long lived, I've a G. porteri that was given to me in '91.


Im gonna buy a thermo because she is way more active then when i first got her and it does get really cold but ive got a towel atm covering 50% of the tank (she has plenty of air getting in from the ledges on top of the tank and she has water and the substrate is abit drier now i dont really want to get a heat pad or a heater or w.e as someone above said it could kill her there is slight condensation atm not as much as before after explaining this do you have any advice for me? I will deffo get a picture of the tank tommorrow as its currently 02:49 am haha is there any signs the tarantula gives that shes cold i mean shes usually either on the wood or behind it (like her hiding place her own place to go) she dont seem to move that often and where the chilean hair is from does it get cold of a night (thats when its the coldest in my flat) sorry for the paragraph haha


----------



## bryverine (Oct 20, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> Im gonna buy a thermo because she is way more active then when i first got her and it does get really cold but ive got a towel atm covering 50% of the tank (she has plenty of air getting in from the ledges on top of the tank and she has water and the substrate is abit drier now i dont really want to get a heat pad or a heater or w.e as someone above said it could kill her there is slight condensation atm not as much as before after explaining this do you have any advice for me? I will deffo get a picture of the tank tommorrow as its currently 02:49 am haha is there any signs the tarantula gives that shes cold i mean shes usually either on the wood or behind it (like her hiding place her own place to go) she dont seem to move that often and where the chilean hair is from does it get cold of a night (thats when its the coldest in my flat) sorry for the paragraph haha


The towel will only go so far (almost nowhere), tarantulas don't produce heat like mammals do. Now if you can get a heat pad under the towel somewhere and insulate it from the cold, that might be a good way. In a pinch, you can heat up some water in a(some) bottle(s). Water is one of the best thermal batteries besides liquid ammonia (please dont use it for your T ). Water should be easy to find and it's pretty darn cheap. 

Another option (the one I chose) is to put the T in a closet and then heat that closet. Much smaller space than a room and usually has no windows. Put a towel at the bottom of the door, and it should hold the heat in pretty well. I threw on some weather stripping for good measure, but you get the idea.  It's not as fun as having a T to look at all the time, but it's warmer for them. 

The final advice I have is you could always share some sheets and snuggle with your T. My wife wouldn't let me do this, but it could keep your T warm...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Oct 21, 2017)

bryverine said:


> The towel will only go so far (almost nowhere), tarantulas don't produce heat like mammals do. Now if you can get a heat pad under the towel somewhere and insulate it from the cold, that might be a good way. In a pinch, you can heat up some water in a(some) bottle(s). Water is one of the best thermal batteries besides liquid ammonia (please dont use it for your T ). Water should be easy to find and it's pretty darn cheap.
> 
> Another option (the one I chose) is to put the T in a closet and then heat that closet. Much smaller space than a room and usually has no windows. Put a towel at the bottom of the door, and it should hold the heat in pretty well. I threw on some weather stripping for good measure, but you get the idea.  It's not as fun as having a T to look at all the time, but it's warmer for them.
> 
> The final advice I have is you could always share some sheets and snuggle with your T. My wife wouldn't let me do this, but it could keep your T warm...


My tarantula is just settling in ive already asked my gf if i could snuggle with rosie but she aint having it haha and i have a cupboard (not sure what you yanks call it haha) and im not gonna bother with the heat pads or anything as it does get quiet humid inside her closure (terraruim place)
Will get a thermo soon and will maybe but one if the temperature is lower then what it is


----------



## grip (Oct 21, 2017)

I was concerned about heating, I live in the south east and it can get bloody cold in winter, I dont heat the house when at work so it will get very cold. I bought a viv and stuck a self adhesive heat mat to the back and use a habistat to control the temps and it seems to be working.


----------



## StampFan (Oct 21, 2017)

Please define how cold is "freezing"?  I'm Canadian, so everything is relative.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## bryverine (Oct 22, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> My tarantula is just settling in ive already asked my gf if i could snuggle with rosie but she aint having it haha and i have a cupboard (not sure what you yanks call it haha) and im not gonna bother with the heat pads or anything as it does get quiet humid inside her closure (terraruim place)
> Will get a thermo soon and will maybe but one if the temperature is lower then what it is


Cupboards are perfect. Really I was just suggesting you put your T in a small space. These are much easier to heat both thermally speaking and financially speaking. I'm super chea...er, frugal... so in the closet they went.


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Oct 25, 2017)

bryverine said:


> Cupboards are perfect. Really I was just suggesting you put your T in a small space. These are much easier to heat both thermally speaking and financially speaking. I'm super chea...er, frugal... so in the closet they went.


okay she is completely fine now when it gets to humid in there i open the viverium and let cold air and she likes it and its nice and warm in her home i think she knows it and ive just bought some crickets and just fed her for the first time so
1 why does the tarantula kill it straight away and then keep it in her mouth for almost 30 mins now
2 inside the cricket farm? The prepack box they all come in had what looks like a little cattipilar in it and ive also noticed theres several little yellow balls in there kinda like frogs eggs you see on tv and they are making a weird noise too why? 
3 i only have 1 tarantula and about 30 crickets in a tiny container i have a disuesed small fishtank 10litres should i keel them in there with egg crates and stuff ive seen on youtube? Or shall i just leave them? Thanks


----------



## BC1579 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd like to add a warming solution. In college I worked in an industrial freezer and we used to take a long athletic and fill them with dried beans (red beans, pintos, whatever).  We would then toss the sock in the microwave for a minute or so and then stuff them in our pockets.  Those dried beans hold warmth pretty well and I would have to imagine they're safe for Ts.  They don't go bad and they're about as cheap as cheap gets.

Maybe a sock wouldn't be the best containment vessel for them, but you might be able to figure something else out.  Maybe using two socks arranged on the outside of the enclosure would provide a little warmth through the glass on those really cold nights.

Just a thought.


----------



## bryverine (Oct 25, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> okay she is completely fine now when it gets to humid in there i open the viverium and let cold air and she likes it and its nice and warm in her home i think she knows it and ive just bought some crickets and just fed her for the first time so
> 1 why does the tarantula kill it straight away and then keep it in her mouth for almost 30 mins now
> 2 inside the cricket farm? The prepack box they all come in had what looks like a little cattipilar in it and ive also noticed theres several little yellow balls in there kinda like frogs eggs you see on tv and they are making a weird noise too why?
> 3 i only have 1 tarantula and about 30 crickets in a tiny container i have a disuesed small fishtank 10litres should i keel them in there with egg crates and stuff ive seen on youtube? Or shall i just leave them? Thanks


1. Tarantulas use their venom to liquify their prey. I feed mine dubia roaches which are super fat and juicy. It's not uncommon for my Ts to be eating 8+ hours later. Mouth Link
2. I'd put them in a container with egg crate and carrots or some other food that doesn't stink. Don't use cucumbers.
3. I have 400+ dubia roaches and 10 tarantulas. Unfortunately you either make lots of trips to the store for three crickets at a time or get a bunch and keep 'em at home. 



BC1579 said:


> I'd like to add a warming solution. In college I worked in an industrial freezer and we used to take a long athletic and fill them with dried beans (red beans, pintos, whatever).  We would then toss the sock in the microwave for a minute or so and then stuff them in our pockets.  Those dried beans hold warmth pretty well and I would have to imagine they're safe for Ts.  They don't go bad and they're about as cheap as cheap gets.
> 
> Maybe a sock wouldn't be the best containment vessel for them, but you might be able to figure something else out.  Maybe using two socks arranged on the outside of the enclosure would provide a little warmth through the glass on those really cold nights.
> 
> Just a thought.


That's exactly the same principle behind the hot water bottles. My grandma always used rice socks. Turns out water is actually better at holding heat than most things; especially those found around the house.


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Oct 25, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> okay she is completely fine now when it gets to humid in there i open the viverium and let cold air and she likes it and its nice and warm in her home i think she knows it and ive just bought some crickets and just fed her for the first time so
> 1 why does the tarantula kill it straight away and then keep it in her mouth for almost 30 mins now
> 2 inside the cricket farm? The prepack box they all come in had what looks like a little cattipilar in it and ive also noticed theres several little yellow balls in there kinda like frogs eggs you see on tv and they are making a weird noise too why?
> 3 i only have 1 tarantula and about 30 crickets in a tiny container i have a disuesed small fishtank 10litres should i keel them in there with egg crates and stuff ive seen on youtube? Or shall i just leave them? Thanks


?


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Oct 29, 2017)

bryverine said:


> 1. Tarantulas use their venom to liquify their prey. I feed mine dubia roaches which are super fat and juicy. It's not uncommon for my Ts to be eating 8+ hours later. Mouth Link
> 2. I'd put them in a container with egg crate and carrots or some other food that doesn't stink. Don't use cucumbers.
> 3. I have 400+ dubia roaches and 10 tarantulas. Unfortunately you either make lots of trips to the store for three crickets at a time or get a bunch and keep 'em at home.
> 
> ...


 Id like to keep and breed them but its difficult to get eggcrates any other ideas? Picture or videos would really help


----------



## BC1579 (Oct 29, 2017)

I've read that most cardboards will work - drink holders from fast food joints, toilet paper and paper towel rolls...that sort of thing.


----------



## bryverine (Oct 29, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> Id like to keep and breed them but its difficult to get eggcrates any other ideas? Picture or videos would really help


Look on amazon or ebay for "egg flat". You get get 10x for under $5.


----------



## Ungoliant (Nov 4, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> Id like to keep and breed them but its difficult to get eggcrates any other ideas? Picture or videos would really help


I use cardboard boxes (thinner ones from packaged foods), paper towel rolls, etc. (Dubias don't seem to be picky.) I replace the cardboard about once a week for sanitation and odor control.


----------



## salticid (Nov 7, 2017)

If you only have one tarantula, breeding crickets is gonna give you a lot more crickets than you really need. It's your decision and you'll get a better sense of what works for you over time, but if I were you I would switch to dubia roaches or superworms since they live longer, won't reproduce, and are a little easier to care for.

Also I would recommend reading Stan Schultz's page about chilean roses:
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html
He goes over a lot of the temp & humidity stuff and it's a pretty good source of info about tarantula care in general.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Nov 23, 2017)

salticid said:


> If you only have one tarantula, breeding crickets is gonna give you a lot more crickets than you really need. It's your decision and you'll get a better sense of what works for you over time, but if I were you I would switch to dubia roaches or superworms since they live longer, won't reproduce, and are a little easier to care for.
> 
> Also I would recommend reading Stan Schultz's page about chilean roses:
> http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html
> He goes over a lot of the temp & humidity stuff and it's a pretty good source of info about tarantula care in general.


I have only one tarantula shes a  beautiful grammostola rosea pretty smallish tbf when shes out and about i will deffo get a picture of her as some people doubt if she really is a g rosea (not sure why) but im planning on getting a beardy near christmas as ive wanted one since i was a kid and the nearest petshop for crickets is miles away so id rather breed and not only that the crickets fight even tho theres like 5 rolls plenty of food and space but still they fight and i see legs and heads everywhere but never seem to see a body anywhere lol so any advice about how to stop them from fighting or eating each other?


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 23, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> I have only one tarantula shes a  beautiful grammostola rosea pretty smallish tbf when shes out and about i will deffo get a picture of her as some people doubt if she really is a g rosea (not sure why) but im planning on getting a beardy near christmas as ive wanted one since i was a kid and the nearest petshop for crickets is miles away so id rather breed and not only that the crickets fight even tho theres like 5 rolls plenty of food and space but still they fight and i see legs and heads everywhere but never seem to see a body anywhere lol so any advice about how to stop them from fighting or eating each other?


Your crickets need more space because in small enclosures they will fight and lise their limbs and die off quickly so keep them in a bigger tub and feed them enough why do people think your rosea is not a rosea got any pictures also interpunction can help a lot in getting your point across since reading your post made me feel out of breath just by reading it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Nov 27, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Your crickets need more space because in small enclosures they will fight and lise their limbs and die off quickly so keep them in a bigger tub and feed them enough why do people think your rosea is not a rosea got any pictures also interpunction can help a lot in getting your point across since reading your post made me feel out of breath just by reading it.


 i will deffo get a bigger box for the crickets and idk on a previous post several people said. "show a picture so we can see if its even a g.rosea" and will deffo show a picture, when shes not behind her hide (shes like hanging of the side) and i thought i used more punctuation then i did i guess its cause i was writting and then cleared most of other questions and the quotations which can be full stop or comma, come on in not good at punctuation  haha


----------



## Zymotic (Nov 28, 2017)

Tarantulas do not thermoregulate; meaning they don't move towards a heat source when they are cold, and away from a heat source when they are hot. This is why we don't use them in the tarantula hobby very often. Technically, you could use a thermostat with the heatpad, and that would work. But if something malfunctions or you make a mistake it could be fatal for your tarantula.

If it's getting super cold, then turn your house thermostat up, or get an electric heater that turns off at a certain temperature. If you do get an electric heater, be sure to never leave it on unattended. I recall reading somewhere that roughly 30% of all house fires are started by electric heaters. YIKES!


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Nov 28, 2017)

Zymotic said:


> Tarantulas do not thermoregulate; meaning they don't move towards a heat source when they are cold, and away from a heat source when they are hot. This is why we don't use them in the tarantula hobby very often. Technically, you could use a thermostat with the heatpad, and that would work. But if something malfunctions or you make a mistake it could be fatal for your tarantula.
> 
> If it's getting super cold, then turn your house thermostat up, or get an electric heater that turns off at a certain temperature. If you do get an electric heater, be sure to never leave it on unattended. I recall reading somewhere that roughly 30% of all house fires are started by electric heaters. YIKES!


So why does she go on the side of the glass when i have the electric heater on and only then? Does that mean she gets too warm? And i dont wanna use a heat mat or anything like that as on a different thread someone said that too much heat is worse then not enough and plus i dont really trust it enough to not go wrong so why does she go on the side? And is condensation good? Or bad? If its only on the front glass (its not on the sides at all)


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 28, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> So why does she go on the side of the glass when i have the electric heater on and only then? Does that mean she gets too warm? And i dont wanna use a heat mat or anything like that as on a different thread someone said that too much heat is worse then not enough and plus i dont really trust it enough to not go wrong so why does she go on the side? And is condensation good? Or bad? If its only on the front glass (its not on the sides at all)


They are drawn to heat. What @Zymotic means is that a spider will not move away from a source of heat when it is getting too warm. Which is true, so it is up to us as keepers to provide a safe source of warmth.

Condensation can occur when using a heatpad/cable on for example the back of an enclosure. When the surrounding temps drop but the enclosure itself is warm, condens can form. 
This is rare though, so i would check your ventilation and make sure the substrate isn't too wet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Dec 10, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> They are drawn to heat. What @Zymotic means is that a spider will not move away from a source of heat when it is getting too warm. Which is true, so it is up to us as keepers to provide a safe source of warmth.
> 
> Condensation can occur when using a heatpad/cable on for example the back of an enclosure. When the surrounding temps drop but the enclosure itself is warm, condens can form.
> This is rare though, so i would check your ventilation and make sure the substrate isn't too wet.


So she goes on the side of the tank when i have the electric fire on because she likes the heat?

The substrate is bone dry the condensation is from the cold water i think


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 10, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> So she goes on the side of the tank when i have the electric fire on because she likes the heat?
> 
> The substrate is bone dry the condensation is from the cold water i think


Yes, she'll be sitting on that side for the warmth.


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Dec 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Yes, she'll be sitting on that side for the warmth.


So she likes it then? And she is never on the glass for too long as the fire is only on before i go sleep


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 19, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> So she likes it then? And she is never on the glass for too long as the fire is only on before i go sleep


Yes, she likes it. But too much heat will kill her, even though she likes it.


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Dec 20, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Yes, she likes it. But too much heat will kill her, even though she likes it.


Ive started turning the heat down just abit and theres no condensation when the heatings on its only of a night when it gets abit cold that it then forms because the inside is still warm how do i dry the substrate? Or do i just change it? As i do have coco fibre and could clean her enclosure out will post a picture tommorrow


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 20, 2017)

I thought the substrate was dry already as you mentioned in an earlier post?


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Dec 28, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I thought the substrate was dry already as you mentioned in an earlier post?


I did think it was but just checked and its not, what should i do?


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 28, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> I did think it was but just checked and its not, what should i do?


Just let it dry out. Maybe provide a dry place in the meantime by adding a dry piece of bark for her to sit on.


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Dec 28, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Just let it dry out. Maybe provide a dry place in the meantime by adding a dry piece of bark for her to sit on.


Ive just replaced the subsrate i dont think the previous owner looked after rosie very well shes fine now nice and clean coco fibre at the bottom and clean water shes slowly but surely exploring it and i will leave her a week or 2 before feeding her i think she maybe in pre-molt as she has a bald spot on her back and she has already started laying webs on the floor (never seen her do it accept her happy dance when she eats) the old substrate had mould and had tiny flies in it and i had good feel of substrate and it was dry like bread clearly she didnt know what she was doing with her but yeah she seems happy now


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 28, 2017)

PNTxLSTAR said:


> Ive just replaced the subsrate i dont think the previous owner looked after rosie very well shes fine now nice and clean coco fibre at the bottom and clean water shes slowly but surely exploring it and i will leave her a week or 2 before feeding her i think she maybe in pre-molt as she has a bald spot on her back and she has already started laying webs on the floor (never seen her do it accept her happy dance when she eats) the old substrate had mould and had tiny flies in it and i had good feel of substrate and it was dry like bread clearly she didnt know what she was doing with her but yeah she seems happy now


Nice job in making her comfortable and leaving her to acclimatize to her new surroundings


----------

